# 2011 Model Horses.



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cutie! Can't wait to see more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Roman is adorable! 

Does Kenzie count? She's technically a 2011 model, but won't be 2 for another 2 weeks or so. She was born mid to late October with the intent of her being an older, more mature two year old when she came into racing next spring. Unfortunately her fate steered WAAAAY off course and she is now a floppy eared, still-recovering, noodly, unregistered 23 month old xD She's a total doll though! I don't plan to back her at all this year though, she's still far too immature both mentally and physically. I can't imagine her being backed as a race horse already, if she had stayed at the racing stables o.o she's barely 14hh!

as a 3-4 week old.










22 months and on


















(most recent)


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

My 2011 Model : PFR Rosas Cantina , She's a registered Quarter Horse.





And most current


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I wonder if any trainer would've taken Kenzie for training being as small as she is Endiku. Not many I know would because of how immature she is. I do love her though! Shes got such a sweet soul! 
I really didn't plan on doing much the first time I got on Roman. Mentally... hes been ready to ride since he was a year and a half. Physically he's a bit of a late bloomer. His first ride was more of a "proof to my cowboy older brother that I wasn't scared of my colt." Roman is 32 Months now and im considering starting to get on him more and get him presentable enough for the green horse classes at our open show for next show season. Ive only been on him 4 times in his life and very short amounts at that but he's finally starting to feel ready physically to me. I think if I can really stretch out his learning of the 3 gaits over the next six months (he will be 3 before he has his first under saddle class) then he will be completely ready for it. 

Evansk I have a thing for duns.... im drooling over your baby!! When was she born?!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Reserved Cash is a March 2011 model. Looking at these pics, it's apparent Cash has a favorite pose.

Baby pic from the breeder, fuzzy coated on my March 2013 purchase day (barely 14 hh at the hip,) and sleek coated this September (solid 14.2hh withers.)


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> I wonder if any trainer would've taken Kenzie for training being as small as she is Endiku. Not many I know would because of how immature she is. I do love her though! Shes got such a sweet soul!
> I really didn't plan on doing much the first time I got on Roman. Mentally... hes been ready to ride since he was a year and a half. Physically he's a bit of a late bloomer. His first ride was more of a "proof to my cowboy older brother that I wasn't scared of my colt." Roman is 32 Months now and im considering starting to get on him more and get him presentable enough for the green horse classes at our open show for next show season. Ive only been on him 4 times in his life and very short amounts at that but he's finally starting to feel ready physically to me. I think if I can really stretch out his learning of the 3 gaits over the next six months (he will be 3 before he has his first under saddle class) then he will be completely ready for it.
> 
> Evansk I have a thing for duns.... im drooling over your baby!! When was she born?!



She was born on May 20th


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

This is Rose my AQHA filly,I raised by Bucket after we lost her mom when she was just a few days old.Then almost lost her the week later:-(. She got off to a rough start.....

Hours old standing by her mom.


In her "bed & breakfast" :lol:


Yearling 


This year


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks TB for starting a 2 yr old thread:wink: since I got messed up posting on that other thread meant for the 2012's:lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> I wonder if any trainer would've taken Kenzie for training being as small as she is Endiku. Not many I know would because of how immature she is. I do love her though! Shes got such a sweet soul!
> I really didn't plan on doing much the first time I got on Roman. Mentally... hes been ready to ride since he was a year and a half. Physically he's a bit of a late bloomer. His first ride was more of a "proof to my cowboy older brother that I wasn't scared of my colt." Roman is 32 Months now and im considering starting to get on him more and get him presentable enough for the green horse classes at our open show for next show season. Ive only been on him 4 times in his life and very short amounts at that but he's finally starting to feel ready physically to me. I think if I can really stretch out his learning of the 3 gaits over the next six months (he will be 3 before he has his first under saddle class) then he will be completely ready for it.
> 
> Evansk I have a thing for duns.... im drooling over your baby!! When was she born?!


 

You know, that's a good point. Honestly though, I think if she'd been given the proper care that the other horses gearing up for racing, she'd be a lot bigger than she is right now. Her string test pointed her to be about 15.2hh, which would be fairly typical given that her sire and dam were ~15.2 and 15.3. I'm actually very curious just how tall she'd be at this point if she hadn't missed out on key nutrition during the most important growth stage of her life!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My ottb mare who is 15.2 was the same height at 2 years. She hasn't grown tall since I got her. Just wide (but she's still a stick)


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

My two year old doesn't look like a two year old. She's more like a yearling. But here she is in all her glory - Yukon, the 2 year old Appy filly! Born May 5, 2011. She's the quietest, most well behaved horse in the world. Sometimes I think she was born without emotions. I can do anything - stack things on her, saddle her, flap things at her, bring her romping through the forest and she goes along with it. I got lucky with her!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Shoebox I have a thing for apps (almost bred to one this year but decided against it) and your girl is so pretty!!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> Shoebox I have a thing for apps (almost bred to one this year but decided against it) and your girl is so pretty!!


Thank you!  I wasn't in the market for a second horse, but when I saw her I had to have her. And I don't regret it for a second, she's fantastic!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Shoebox- what a stunner! I'm actually not a big fan of appies, but your gal is absolutely gorgeous. 

TexasBlaze- that's what I'm afraid of, that she isn't going to even make it past pony height xD she's put on two inches in the last two and a half months though, so maybe theres hope! I'd like to at least see her make it to 14.2, and I've heard that a lot of young TBs get some more height in their late two year old year, so theres still hope I think. haha. Even if she does stick at 14hh though, she should be at least tall enough for a petite woman to ride extensively. At 12.2hh when we got her, I wasn't sure ANYONE would be able to ride her!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I probably should admit my girl was a long two year old when i got her. Nearly three. And you could tell she was already grown into herself but you can for sure still tell that Kenzie has a ways to go until she's grown into herself.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely little dudes and dudettes ^_^ Keep the photos coming! Also, Roman looks like a cheeky lil thing. Love the pics


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you EquineBovine! He's my angel. I didnt know i could love a horse so much until I first saw his tiny little face the day he was born.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He looks like a right character. Can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So how tall are you 2 yr olds now & what are your future plans for them??:wink:
My girl is 15hh at wither & just over 15.1hh at hip expect her to mature to at least 15.2hh. I plan to get her backed & knowing basic walk trot this fall then come spring as 3yr old I want to send her to trainer & show her AQHA.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "my" 2 year old Tequila. She was foaled June 17th 2011. I need to get an accurate measurement on her, my best guess is she's around 14.2-14.3 hands. 

Tequila as a baby.









1 year old.









Now at 2. Pardon the mud.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> So how tall are you 2 yr olds now & what are your future plans for them??:wink:
> My girl is 15hh at wither & just over 15.1hh at hip expect her to mature to at least 15.2hh. I plan to get her backed & knowing basic walk trot this fall then come spring as 3yr old I want to send her to trainer & show her AQHA.


I would put Roman at about 15 hh. He hasnt been sticked yet but he's taller at the withers than my 14.2 mare. Ive been in the process of getting him broke. He's had only a few short rides where weve been working on basically keeping in his gaits, walking and trotting cues, whoa, and turning. Im hoping to get him ready for next seasons green horse classes at our local shows and id REALLY love to be able to get him presentable for the PtHA classes but we will see. For now Roman is intended to be my "all around do whatever i want whenever i want" horse. My go-too guy.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Great thread, so interesting to see the horses grow


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> So how tall are you 2 yr olds now & what are your future plans for them??:wink:
> My girl is 15hh at wither & just over 15.1hh at hip expect her to mature to at least 15.2hh. I plan to get her backed & knowing basic walk trot this fall then come spring as 3yr old I want to send her to trainer & show her AQHA.


Fun!
As of last month, Cash was 14.2hh, string tests to 15hh. I originally bought this western pleasure bred guy for a comfortable trail horse. But the more I work with him, the more I'm itching to show WP and eventually Trail. We'll see how under saddle training goes this fall...


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

It's funny how that works. Roman was supposed to be a good trail horse and maybe do some cows as his mother is an amazing trail horse and his dad is a hot blooded Reiner and he can roll his feet! In fact if anyone wants videos of his last ride they can send me a message of their email address and I can send em for sure! My iPad will not upload em to YouTube or I'd post em for everyone to see.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Now at 2. Pardon the mud.


I love how you ask us to pardon the mud, and I can see it in the background yet I don't see a speck of mud on your boy (who is gorgeous, btw)! My mare barely has any white on her and it seems that the parts that are, are in a constant state of dirty!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Glyinnis, Tequila is actually a she lol. ;-) They can get quite dirty too.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oops... my brain was mush from studying for a midterm. She is very pretty. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

After having the sweltering Texas summer mostly off to grow, Cash and I are gearing up for under-saddle training. I hopped on last night for a few minutes of walking, turning, stopping, backing and he was great.


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

Remus, May 8th 2011, Reg QH name is Mr Rare Cash, running bred but was born premature and was a maternal twin, the other 1 was absorbed stands 15 hands
Started under saddle, 45 days at the reining trainer, and started very lightly on the barrel pattern


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Remus is handsome!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Love to see them grow! I have a AQHA filly (Queenie)born also on May 20 '11. Supposed to mature to 15.hh. Bought her to replace my speedy old mare, but sadly -|) she loves to NOT run. She is one of the most laid back unflappable horses I've met.

So here we go, I'm not sure on the exact dates on earlier ones.


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

Cynical25 said:


> Remus is handsome!


Thank you, when I bought him he was a gangly looking yearling, amazing what can happen in a year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> Bought her to replace my speedy old mare, but sadly -|) she loves to NOT run. She is one of the most laid back unflappable horses I've met.
> 
> 
> Remus is the same way, I was getting worried I bought a race bred horse that was gonna turn into a pleasure horse lol, that was until we were on a trail ride and the other horse took off, and all of a sudden he had all kinds of gears lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha^^I hope Queenie will be the same way... I've ponied her off Red at a fast canter and she really didn't want to run... In fact she thought a walk was greatttt...


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> Haha^^I hope Queenie will be the same way... I've ponied her off Red at a fast canter and she really didn't want to run... In fact she thought a walk was greatttt...


All the horses full out gallop up to the front in the morning for their grain and he just takes his leisurely time walking up lol, almost think he will make a great kids horse when he's older
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

^^Same! I thought I was the only person who had a horse that likes to meander up to the dinner table while all the other horses have arrived 5minutes ahead and are screaming their heads off...


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Didn't mean to derail the thread OP... Continue on everyone!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't mind!!! 

Remus is sooo mature for his age!! Hes amazing lol!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Bumping this up, I'm sure others have 2011 models they'd love to show off!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

has anyone began breaking their 2011s? Ive been on mine for 3 or 4 short rides in the last year


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> has anyone began breaking their 2011s? Ive been on mine for 3 or 4 short rides in the last year


Mine is still the size of a dog, so unfortunately I haven't. *sigh

Someday she'll be a real horse.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Funny you should ask that, I just got in from working (groundwork)Queenie. Been kinda following Clinton Anderson way of breaking her in. So far so good. I haven't ridden her yet though.

What type is your horse? Lazy or Reactive? I'd say lazy for mine... So far. :twisted:

Edit; I'm kinda in the same boat as Shoebox, She's supposed to mature to 15.hh and she's probably at 14.:shock:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My 2011 is a LATE 2011 so I haven't even saddled her yet. I'm about to start mouthing her though after I get her 2 year old floating done if she doesn't have a new home by then, and I might do some ground driving/saddling this year with her. No riding as a 2 year old though. I don't hate the idea of riding 2 year olds, I think its a 'horse by horse' thing and Kenzie just isn't ready yet. Plus she's baaaarely 14hh when stretching...lol. She doesn't look as noodly as she did 3 or 4 months ago and I'm starting to see a real horse in there somewhere!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have started mine,Just walk/jog...she was kinda lazy:lol: My trainer/coach came today & we had a lesson.Learned some exercises/maneuvers to do with her & to help her kick it up a notch,:lol: We had our first canter....short but sweet:lol: I just wanted her carrying a rider doing the basics before snow flys {which forecast is tonight:shock:}. Don't know how many more rides I'll get in on her & she'll rest for few months. Come spring she will go into full time training with my trainer.Have started most of my horses so figured if I could get the basics started & have backed her then she doesn't have to go through all that stuff with her.:wink: Can't wait till spring!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I dont think i would call Roman either. Hes not lazy undersaddle he just doesnt realize that when i ask him to go i want him to keep going XD


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ I wonder sometimes that even she doesn't know her personality yet. I still am not convinced she's "born" to run as she was advertized.  

Any others having problems with 2 yr olds not liking their mouth handled? Queenie's kinda funny about that and will move her lips around if you put a hand on her lips, to the point of flipping her upper lip clear out... Haha maybe she'll be a trick horse huh?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I havent EmilyJoy. Ive got Roman a few times as a weanling trying to nibble so he knows better than to put his lips on me unless i give him permission. how long have you had her? Maybe she's just trying to figure you out?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is my 2011 filly, I got her as a yearling... so unfortunatly no baby pics, and she is grade purebred QH. I have saddled and bridled her, but have not got on yet. She is smaller and finer build... so I am waiting for her to mature more!

As a long yearling:









Earlier This year as a 2 year old:









A few more of her:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not mine anymore as Prince left for pastures new at the beginning of spring, was very hard letting him go but he has a lovely new home where he is much loved and very well looked after. So here are some pictures of him as a foal, yearling and a two year old in his new home.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my, Breezy2011 does your two year old have BLUE eyes? That's awesome!

TexasBlaze- I think she's just having a "quirk". She has few problems else where and since I've made it a habit to work on that area she is caring less and less about being rubbed.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

it could just be


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I carefully planned Cash's starting schedule around my 4 consecutive days of availability this past week, then it poured rain after ride 2 and left an unrideable muddy mess  I've never started a horse on a spotty riding schedule before, and I'm worried how it'll affect our progress. I want an indoor arena!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

i actually just kinda pull roman out when i feel like it for a lesson so his are few and far between. Im not really trying to make progress with him. I just want him comfortable with the very basics. Like his walk, trot, and whoa cues as well as turning. Also it helps that he retains things like a sponge.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> has anyone began breaking their 2011s? Ive been on mine for 3 or 4 short rides in the last year


 I sent Cantina out for a month of training in September. She knows her walk and trot, although her trot is all over the place lol. Long legs and not sure how to use them with a rider on.  

In the pictures, that was my first ride on her. My trainer rode her before I did and then told/showed me the cues she taught. She was a dream  Have to say I was quite nervous riding her for the first time. I haven't rode a fresh green horse in a long time.

I attached a lunging picture as well.. I just love seeing her all stretched out and "working" haha, But since I brought her back from training she's hasn't been ridden, no fault of hers, I've just been crazy busy prepping for winter. (but im sure she doesn't mind hehe) :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks like Catina is coming along nicely!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Catina looks great1 im sure nobody would hold it against you for letting your two year old sit!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> Catina looks great1 im sure nobody would hold it against you for letting your two year old sit!


Cantina ** lol I have no problems letting her sit and continue just being a horse.. its when my dad gets on my case for not riding her LOL "You spent all that money and you don't even ride her!" but she is my horse and I will do what I want, cause in my view she's still a "baby" and all I wanted was the foundation laid so that next year when we start again she'll have the basic knowledge already


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry! Cantina. My brother likes telling me that im scared of Roman because I refuse to take him on four hour trail rides every weekend. It makes me soo angry that when I don't ride my 2 year old im scared but he has a 7 year old half sister to him that he has been on less times than ive been on Roman


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> I don't mind!!!
> 
> Remus is sooo mature for his age!! Hes amazing lol!![/QUOTE/]
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I knew i REALLY shouldnt have... but look at that precious face!!! I got another 2011 gelding and Roman and "Chase" already have a bromance going on! HE is a 2011 poa hunter gelding out of some national winning blood. Sadly no papers but he is a sorrel few spot.










His eyelashes are multicolored. Half are red half are white









And him 13.2 and Roman this morning 15ish


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

TexasB congrats on you new horse,he's a cutie!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

This colder snowy weather has my filly feeling too fresh & full of herself.:-o
Last week she was quiet & well behaved,had a couple of good little rides/training sessions this week she is morphed back to her bratty self:lol: in your space, running about just sassy... I don't know when I will have chance to get back to some undersaddle work,but somehow think my previous perfect pupil,maybe a handful next time out:shock::-(. I had taken her to vet last week & she was an angel there,let them do whatever to her. I have her stitches to remove coming up,should be interesting,unless she decides to put her big girl pants back on:lol:


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

AQHA Betty Zan Hancock aka Willow
When I got her at 8 months old


First ride June 2013………..so concerned about me being on her :lol: she started lipping her trainer **** 
She's 15 hands now and about 950 pounds


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Im still pretty new around here, but I thought id jump in here with my 2011 filly. She's a Cutting/Reining bred AQHA filly, She's quite a quirky little thing, and has the "I'm sexy and I know it" attitude. She's been color tested and she is a Dunskin. I don't have that many pic's of her, everytime I go to get a few decent ones, she goes into a weird growth spurt that just makes me wanna hide her from the world for another year lol. And as of right now she's pretty butt high, and kinda gangly. She is pretty small still so im gonna wait till next year to start her, I'm in no hurry, and I figure another year to mature and come into herself cant and wont hurt. 

Here's a couple pics of her and her paddock buddy Skipper (excuse the hoofs in these Pictures, it was just before they got trimmed)
And forgive the golden fluff ball running around, that's Nova being her typical "mommy mommy look at me" self.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to forum thanks for sharing your pretty filly with us.be watching for your future adventures with her!:wink:


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome 

I also enjoy seeing everyone else's journeys with there horses and of course pictures  who can get enough pic's .


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

NorthernHorse said:


> Thank you for the welcome
> 
> I also enjoy seeing everyone else's journeys with there horses and of course pictures  who can get enough pic's .


 What's your filly's bloodlines? LOL or Her name, you introduced her but without a name :lol:


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Evansk said:


> What's your filly's bloodlines? LOL or Her name, you introduced her but without a name :lol:


LOL oooppps I'm sorry I was kinda bubble minded yesterday, ill blame my children for that. Her registered name is Smokin Mariposa but her barn name is Cynder. The farrier is coming out this morning, and since the last time my farrier was out, he only did my gelding and not her, so this will be the first time since I've owned her that her feet are getting done, so I'm hoping she doesn't have a hissy fit. She's good about letting me pick her feet up and clean them out, and the previous owner said she stood well so I'm expecting no issue's. 

Here's her link on Allbreedpedigree. Smokin Mariposa Quarter Horse


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, NorthernHorse! Your filly is just lovely <3 Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas was born May 7th, 2011. Both his parents are APHA and I had all the paper work to send in to register him but I never did. (by the time we had the whole purchase sorted out and price agreed on it was over the time they give you to register without a fine and I just didn't bother doing it.) Midas Paint His dam was HYPP N/N, so no one panics. xD

Yearling winter:









2 year old spring:

















2 year old summer:









2 year old fall:


















He's been bridled, saddled, ground driven. I've laid over him bareback a few times and he's cool with having weight on him. He's at the point where I'm sure he's ready to move on but I had an awful incident with a horse I was riding a year ago that resulted in several broken bones and shattered confidence. I've ridden -once- since then and spent the most time in pain and terrified, even though the gelding was a trooper. So he's ready to go further, I however am not. I hope to gradually build up to the point I can actually -sit- on him without having a panic attack by spring (no fault of his own, he's been a complete saint about it). He's hands down one of the best minded horses I've had the pleasure of working with.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> This colder snowy weather has my filly feeling too fresh & full of herself.:-o
> Last week she was quiet & well behaved,had a couple of good little rides/training sessions this week she is morphed back to her bratty self:lol: in your space, running about just sassy... I don't know when I will have chance to get back to some undersaddle work,but somehow think my previous perfect pupil,maybe a handful next time out:shock::-(. I had taken her to vet last week & she was an angel there,let them do whatever to her. I have her stitches to remove coming up,should be interesting,unless she decides to put her big girl pants back on:lol:



I know how you feel - my filly can be an angel when she wants to be then will suddenly turn into a complete brat :twisted:!! 

This is my girl - born in June 2011. I haven't ridden her yet as she is still a bit immature in her mind, but I've saddled her and done loads of ground work. We started a bit of showing this year and I couldn't believe how well she behaved when we were out and about - why can't she be like that at home :?


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome ya'll 
Everyones youngsters are so stunning and the pics are amazing.
The farrier came today and im so proud of Cynder she stood there like a champ, she was very alert though but it was more so because she was curious. Also I tried a new farrier this time, and I must say he was awesome, very gentle and quiet with Cynder and did good job, Even with my older gelding who is normally a bit of a knothead to trim, was well behaved and took no time at all. And all for a reasonable price 

and a couple pictures just cus I can... 
head shots of Cynder, and Skipper(the sorrel giving his I hate you mom face, he just got dewormed hes not impressed), and a pic right after I turned them loose, they don't like me right now LOL


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry everyone who has a 2011 baby. I can't help it mine is the best ;D

Roman went on a trail ride on the road with Rosie and I today. We got barked at and nipped at by a yappy dog, saw trucks and cars go right by us, saw kids jumping and screaming on a trampoline (who got to pet both the horses), and cows. Not only was Ro in a new place but he has never been ponied before. This was his expression the entire time.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

It has been cold the last week here,at night with windchill -40 temps:shock:
Needless to say haven't done much with ponies. Today felt balmy at -17 :lol: Have been wanting to do something with my girl,after about a month of not really getting handled let alone ridden. I climb up on her my insulated suit/snow boots & all,feeling rather clumsy . Well she didn't do anything,so we had a walk about the corral,she is remembering all her cues, staying light to contact. I just want her to not forget her little bit of training from the fall. Plan to send her to my trainer for march I don't know I can wait that long!! just so excited about finally getting her really riding & to the show pen


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha know what you mean about today feeling balmy. I went outside and was like "oh wow, it sure warmed up!" Only to see that it was still -18!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice day out today so I thought i'd take girl for a spin. Unfortunately there is limited place to ride. Any cleared areas are too iced from the rain we had few days ago :-( Only one strip in the donkeys pasture was good to go,so walked/trot around there & all was uneventful . I thought the nice deep virgin snow would be ok to ride in so took her off the path. Well she thought instead of ride a roll would be more appropriate to christen the snow....NOT:shock:
Brat!! Needless to say she had got told that wasn't part of the program!!:wink:


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

After Icemageddon in Dallas, we dealt with serious mud, so Cash has done nothing but munch hay for a few weeks. Hoping it's dry enough to do something after work tonight, because it's supposed to rain all weekend again.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes sigh... I wish I had an indoor riding arena & not have to be a the mercy of the weather to tell me when I can ride:-(


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

*coughcough* 70 degrees in Texas xD

I've started getting Chase my poa ready for my niece to take over his training. He's been such an easy boy to start in his training. He's already loping under saddle now with just one or two taps on the side. He's gonna be a rodeo queen Pony in no time! Sorry no pics as I've been alone when I work him.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

How are all the now 3 year olds? Cash is currently in the midst of a growth spurt, but at 14.3, that butt's finally out of pony territory! Just waiting on those withers to catch back up...


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Roman is about 15 hands and taller than my cowhorse officially! Still not really planning on actually starting him until this summer but soon it will be time!! 

Chase is still at 13.2ish hands. But he is a pony so that's acceptable xD


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

well can't wait!!another month & my filly goes for spring training She is starting to fill out more & is 15.1hh now at wither:wink:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ahem...photos???? ;-)


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got some quick pics of Miss Cinder, ugh I really hate taking pics of her right now... shes going through a fugly immature almost 3 year old stage. and she's soooooo short, ill have to measure her later but right now shes like a whopping 13.2hands ish. I sure hope shes just a late bloomer lol. 

anywho on to the pics:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awww what do you mean fugly??? She's so CUTE!!!! I bet she will be a real beauty come summer.:_)


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Merlot said:


> awww what do you mean fugly??? She's so CUTE!!!! I bet she will be a real beauty come summer.:_)


Lol thank you  she has her moments where I catch her out of the corner of my eye ill be like wow she's stunning, then 5 minutes later she moves and she's back to being an awkward fuzz ball lol.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

A few pictures of my punks from today 
Juno



Moose


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Your kids are so mature Anna! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

You mean physically mature?  Because they're far from being mentally mature :lol:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well one more month of leisure time then off to school for my girl 
She'll learn life isn't all her playground:lol:


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

How are all the 3 year olds coming along?

The last two weeks have held several great rides and two challenging rides on Cash. Regardless, it is fantastic to finally have a horse that can be ridden!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Roman has hit a few growth spurts and is now over 15 hands. Haven't been doing much on him. Planning on really putting a good foundation on him when this school year ends. I've been using Chase for kids lessons and he really does well.We even used him for a pony party with first time riders and he did great!! He's started going on trail rides and things to just keep him in shape and make him an even better pony so when I sell him he will be amazing


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas is around 15.3, pushing 16hh. I got on him for the first time a few days back. I've laid on him/climbed on him and such before this but I finally sat on him. Not ALLL the way because I chickened out, but I had my leg entirely over, butt almost all the way on and was like an inch from being off my step stool on him before I bailed. He was very calm and unphased though, despite my minor freak out.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cash looks so pathetic here, tied just out of reach of the grass...


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor Cash xD I wish Roman was that physically mature xD


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Last Saturday I bought a Warmblood filly, she was born on December 22nd 2011, I thought I would share a few pictures here . I have previously intorduced Aspen to this forum, here: Introducing Aspen!!

Here is Aspen! 

Aspen as a foal (sent to me by her breeder)









And some pictures taken this week:


































My aims for Aspen is to do some dressage, a bit of jumping (once she is mature and her knee caps have closed) and generally an allrounder.


Her sire, Meridian Prestige:

















Her dam, Allinga Park Flame/Alinga Park Flame:










Aspen's breeding:









:grin:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Going to go see my girl tomorrow,She is now at the trainers. Took her last week to settle in & get onto the routine.After having the winter off,She wasn't sure about leaving her buddies & relax,do what I want lifestyle:lol: This school stuff,you have to do what the teacher says:shock:. Trainer has worked some with her before,so knows her quirks:wink: Her Orphan mentality,is kept in check.She just reviewed a bunch of groundwork with her, but now She should start getting her riding training underway !!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad to see everyone's coming 3 year olds are doing good, Miss Cinder is still kinda going thro an awkward immature stage right now, but every once in a while I catch a glimpse of a good looking horse under her winter woollies. She's currently going through a heat cycle right now, she's kinda being a moody hormonal little ****** right now. She'd driving my gelding crazy, she's backing up to him, nipping him, and being a little annoying. He just kinda looks at her like what the hell is wrong with you woman lol. 

Cinders riding career will begin in April/May, she has had a saddle on before, and lots of ground work done, she has a pretty laid back, sweet natured attitude so I'm hoping for an uneventful easy breaking


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought I'd share some recent pictures of Aspen from yesterday afternoon:









Someone's getting dapples!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

She's lovely!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Turbo*

These are from today after Turbo's nice winter break. He is so white this year, love it!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I've made Aspen a page to post updates, and thought I'd share it here!  You can now keep up to date with Aspen by liking her facebook page, "Superfine Aspen" 
Link: https://www.facebook.com/SuperfineAspen


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love Turbo's coloring!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I second this! He is quite the looker!


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Turbo is gorgeous! Midas has gotten put back into work as well.









From 2 weeks ago, and a few from today.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Aspen got her first vaccination today (tetanus) as well as a rug gifted by my friend (mine is still yet to come in the mail) 





"Look Storm - I have my own rug now too!"



Test run 





Growing up so quickly! I have had her a month tomorrow


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

How are those 2011 "babies" doing?? Pulled Cantina from the pasture the other day and had her model some tack that I've bought / received over the winter. (Dont worry we don't ride in the bit that's she has on. It was simply on for her to model  ) Anywho .. Since I live up in Northern Canada, I've been tracking down snowflake style/designs for her and I have to say I'm loving it on her! I wish I could I could find a simple concho style snaffle with snowflakes on it! 

I've been slowly bringing her back into work.. Some light lunging all tacked up nothing serious. She'll be heading out again in July for a month of training.

And her third birthday is tomorrow !


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cantina's looking good!

Cash detests riding in the small fenced in "arena," but that was all that was open for us this weekend - meant two rides which required tons of nagging to keep him going. Frustrating for both of us. I REALLY wish I had an arena with nice footing


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Due to some unfortunate circumstances Midas has been staying at a friend's place in Kansas for the last month. However last week I got to go stay a few days and visit him. 




































He was really off the first day I was there, he's always been one of those kinda, nosey goof ball sorts but he was very distant and just spent most of his time standing around staring blankly off into the distance with general disinterest in everything. I was there for 4 days and he slowly came around. He was about back to 'normal' when I left. He's mellowed out a lot though still, he was never really 'hot' but kind of the excitable sort and behaves in a much more mature sort of manner. (Though he's still a huge dork and a moose and a nosey pest) I've found a place to keep him though and he'll be coming 'home' as soon as my friend has the spare time to bring him this way. I'm getting my QH mare back as well but that won't be happening until around mid june.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Juno!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Juno is super cute. Love that stride.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is Rosie on her 3rd birthday!! Starting to look like a big girl now


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy birthday, pretty Rosie! She is adorable.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas came home from kansas a few weeks ago!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been working on ironing out my plans for roman these past few days. My overall goal for him is to be my go too horse. I have show horses and cow horses but he's the guy I wanna use and trust for everything that isn't breed shows. For now my thoughts are to still take the time with him. I'm gonna start doing a lot more hauling and a bunch of slow basic stuff with him. I'd like to show him once or twice in green classes at locals this fall as well as letting him ride along to all my drill practices. Everything I do next year (shows, practices etc,) I want to bring him along and maybe stroll round with him when he shows he is ready. Then in 2016 I'm going to start him as my official drill horse when he is 5 years. 

Needless to say he isn't too thrilled with me in this picture LOL









And this was after he got him haircut. He looks homely with a long mane


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

A few recent pictures of Aspen 









and from today









Suddenly realised today she is officially 2.5yo! It'll be interesting to see how she matures - she's pretty bum high atm (15.1hh at withers and 15.3hh at rump), is meant to mature 16hh+ - her sire is 17hh+ and still growing, and her dam is 16.2hh. Hoping for 16.1hh/16.2hh but the taller the better! Either way I will keep her no matter what height she matures. Will be interesting to see what height she does mature though, but we wont know until she is 6/8yo by the time she stops growing.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya'lls 3 year olds are looking fabulous and so mature looking. Cinder still looks kinda immature and gawky looking, everytime she starts to level out her butt end shoots up another couple inches. she string tested at 14'2, and she's currently standing at a whooping 13'3 lol, I sure hope she grows more


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

My Turbo boy


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas got saddled up with some different gear and dragged around.









Not so sure about goats.





























and then since it was 9 thousand degrees he got hosed off and got to be a drowned moose-rat.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Having foot/footing issues that are stalling Cash's training progress and it's frustrating! Sensitive feet and uneven footing mean I can barely work at a trot, let alone lope. Been focusing on side passing, moving hips & shoulders, just for something to do. I'm stressing about moving from the facility I otherwise love to somewhere with a groomed arena, but first should probably try the cheaper option of shoes...


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

NorthernHorse said:


> Ya'lls 3 year olds are looking fabulous and so mature looking. Cinder still looks kinda immature and gawky looking, everytime she starts to level out her butt end shoots up another couple inches. she string tested at 14'2, and she's currently standing at a whooping 13'3 lol, I sure hope she grows more


She's still just stunning!  
But if you really can't deal with her lack of height, I'll gladly take her off your hands for you :lol: I love the shorties!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

AnnaLover said:


> She's still just stunning!
> But if you really can't deal with her lack of height, I'll gladly take her off your hands for you :lol: I love the shorties!


Lol you might have to fight my kids for her, they have become quite attached, so if she doesn't get any more height on her, I guess my 5 and 3 year old kids got themselves a pony when there a bit older  What Cinder lacks in height and size she makes up for it with her personality and easy going nature


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Just had the farrier out today, and while I was waiting for him, I measured Cinder again... SHE FINALLY MADE 14 HANDS ... lol sorry I was excited about that, although her rear end is at 14'2 (look at that big QH booty lol), I hope she evens out eventually :shock: I just simply love how much her dun markings have come through, she has a little bit of shoulder barring but you can only really see it up close. I love how this little filly is turning out.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

NorthernHorse said:


> Just had the farrier out today, and while I was waiting for him, I measured Cinder again... SHE FINALLY MADE 14 HANDS ... lol sorry I was excited about that, although her rear end is at 14'2 (look at that big QH booty lol), I hope she evens out eventually :shock: I just simply love how much her dun markings have come through, she has a little bit of shoulder barring but you can only really see it up close. I love how this little filly is turning out.


 Our fillies could be twins!! LOL They match almost perfectly .. :lol:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Spenny today...


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Superfine Aspen 06/07/14


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Wow, what a lovely horse. Breed?


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Zexious :grin: Love my little filly to bits. She's 3/4 Warmblood (Dutch, Danish, Hano, Holst) and 1/4 TB (her dam was WB x TB). Excited to see how she matures in the next few years.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

A friend brought her two girls to the barn to meet Cash and learn about horses this weekend. Cash LOVED being brushed, pet, braided, hugged and brushed some more. He was slow and careful around them, and walked with his head down at their level when they led him around - even backed, pivoted and walked over ground poles with them. So proud of my sweet boy.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

My new favorite pics of Cinder with my 3 year old daughter, I just love this little filly. I keep telling my daughter that's mommy's horse, she just looks at me with the "yeah right mom" look on her face, and proceeds to tell me that Cinder is HER pony, and I have to get a new one lol.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome day with Aspen today 
Brang her in from her paddock and gave a good grooming, then took her for a walk around a bit, then worked her in the arena on the lunge-line (walk, trot, whoa, stop, stand drop tied etc - was very well behaved went through her paces ignored others/cars) then took her for a walk along the trails alone to have a bit of a wander and soak in the beauty of the country we live in. She was so good on the trail walk, ignoring the shooting in the nearby distance (probably for pigeons?), crossed over little creaky bits where water had over flowed, went through the gross sucking muddy bits and walked right up to the Caterpillar (yellow machinery). Yep, shes awesome 
A Superfine day in deed!

Brave girl






(Please note I never hard tie - I tied her up in a quick relsease knot to take this)




And of course, the best saved for last - she sure knows how to pose


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Aspen yesterday burning off some energy in the round yard (please excuse her cotton rug - it was a bit chilly!). I'm dying to ride that trot!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well my Girl Rose i've been riding much of summer She does W/T /C is really learning here body control moving her hips & shoulders around on cue , becoming nice & supple,has a lower natural headset,sidepasses, will do 360 pivot. Still have work to do on her canter but its coming:wink:. Had mostly just been riding her in ring or arena but recently took her out solo on the trails on our property. We have had our issues along the way but she is finally maturing more mentally Some of that was my fault creating a monster:shock: See Rose was an orphan,lost her mother days after foaling,then she herself was sickly & hospitalized so had a rough start:-( but I bucket fed her & one of my mares took her on be surrogate mom she could hang out with. 

Rose baby pics to most recent


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rose is lovely!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thought I'd share a few pictures of Aspen today. She is *very* bum high atm.... Has anyone had a horse this bum-high at this age, and had them turn out 'normal'??? She's a slow maturing breed (3/4 WB 1/4 TB) so wont be mature till about 6/8yo, but wondering if she will be bumhigh? I know it is part of growing, but she seems very bumhigh.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about Aspen, she still has time to level out.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Cynical25 said:


> I wouldn't worry about Aspen, she still has time to level out.


Thanks, silly paranoid horse mums!! :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My--Aside from being butt high, she is lovely! Luckily enough, I'm sure she'll even out


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Zexious said:


> My--Aside from being butt high, she is lovely! Luckily enough, I'm sure she'll even out


Thanks Zexious!  I am a bit partial to her as any horse mum would be :wink: She's a agistee favorouite here which is saying something since there are so many horses on the property, I barely know half the owners!! :lol:

She's a very quick learner, and although is very one person (doesn't like anyone but myself around her, but will tolerate the loving from others - she is a young mare after all!). Cant wait to get this girl going undersaddle, building her up for some shows! She can really move when she gets going


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, Cantina went out for 30 days of training (beginning of July she left) and on Sunday when I went to go pick her up, We got to go for our first trail ride! We went out with my trainer and my mom. (pictures are taken by my mom) I was super nervous.. since I haven't been on her since last year.. but we did mostly walk, a short trot and a bit of a canter, so I could get a feel of her. She has the most amazing trot ... It was a great first short trail ride ! Haha, now she is home. We do short rides in the arena continuing working on her cues on the ground and in the saddle. I'm hoping to either ride her or pony her out on the trails to expose her to the new trails and surroundings. Also, my trainer will be coming out to work with us 2-3 times a week. 

Any who .. some pictures from the ride and when we got back to my trainers place. I love my filly


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Bumping this thread back up!! Would be lovely to hear back from all the owners of these 2011 foals - how are they doing? :smile:

A pictures from today of my boofhead, Aspen 







We've been working on our bridle work (we mouthed her a while ago, and now teaching her normal bridle (riding) cues from the ground, before she is broken in). Also now putting weight on the saddle/stirrup, and she is doing really well. Next weekend we will hopefully be putting my friend (she was my instructor and has experience breaking/training horses including her own mare) resting over the saddle as I lead her around.  Not long now until she will be broken in (friend is currently recovering from a wrist injury).

Aspen is a bit bumhigh right now 

Also, a short video of her trotting today 20140816_172057_zps161aed71.mp4 Video by MyFillyAspen | Photobucket


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love that you have her in purple - I personally think that is one of the best colour for browns. I'm taking my brown tobiano filly in a show tomorrow. Guess what colour of halter we're using?  aspen is looking really good. I like that you're in no hurry and going as she is comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Costa*

Here is Costa, our Canadian registered mare. She was 1.5 in the first picture this winter, and just turned 2 yrs old in the other photos. I broke her to ride already.


Costa now as a 2 yr old:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> I love that you have her in purple - I personally think that is one of the best colour for browns. I'm taking my brown tobiano filly in a show tomorrow. Guess what colour of halter we're using?  aspen is looking really good. I like that you're in no hurry and going as she is comfortable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Glynnis! I originally had red gear for whatever horse that I bought - but after trying the red on her I didn't like it, I felt it made her look like a gelding, so I swapped it to purple (she came in a daggy faded purple halter, hence the idea - I love her in purple, the darker the better - she looks awesome in it I think!). Hope your filly had a good time out at the show today, would have been a good experience for her. Do you have any pictures? I am sure she would have looked gorgeous in purple! I am definitely in no hurry with Aspen, she is a quick learner, but still only young, so dont want to push her, and being that she is of slow maturing breeding (sire is still growing at 7yo) I want to let her grow without too much pressure on her. Afterall, I'm not planning on selling her :wink: I've got all the time in the world for my little partner-in-crime to be!! :lol:

Here is another photo of Aspen, taken today  Thank you again for the kind comments.









Silly filly didn't want to stand and not have any of that yummy grass whilst her mum took a bazillion photos!! Already a legend at mare-face :lol:.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cash and I worked on trail class type obstacles this weekend - walk & trot ground poles, a backing obstacle made from the dressage arena's portable 12" high fencing, a rope gate using some jump standards. The flat bridge is easy peasy but Cash does NOT like to take the final step off this really neat arcing bridge (12 feet long, each end is about 3" off the ground arcing to 24" high in the center.) He hesitates for a very long time before stepping off, and half the time will jump off instead of step! I've been leading him & ground driving him over it for 1.5 years, seems like he'd have figured it out by now.

I will definitely miss having these obstacles to play with once we move facilities next weekend, but I am excited to finally have a nice arena to ride in!


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Saw Midas for the first time in a few weeks (spat with the land owner, bleh, BUT ANYWAY PICTURES) before all the nonsense I roached his mane, I think he rocks it. And to catch up on things since I haven't seen him, he got his hooves worked on and a sheath cleaning he was most unimpressed with.





























And after the awful betrayal that was a sheath cleaning, you can see how impressed he was.





































Not sure why the last 3 pictures aren't showing up? there should be four for the 'post sheath cleaning angst' but I'm only seeing one on the thread page hrngh....nevermind now it works.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

*Update on little Aspen*

Great day out at the stables today.
Brought miss Aspen in from her paddock (those who know how far out it is will understand when I explain how happy I am with my Spenny in the next part! It's about an 800m walk from the stables to the paddock :shock: super nice paddock though - 30acres and hilly/green!). Popped her bridle on for something different, then haltered over the top, doubling over the lead, then tying it around her neck.... so what you say? Well... I didn't lead her at all... the whole way, she stuck next to me, whoa'ed at the gates when I opened/shut them, even when she spooked at something (horses, always something!) she only took a few jig-jogs beside me, but never going in-front or lagging behind, and calmed down almost instantly. Only time I made contact was at two areas where I asked her to turn via contact on the reins.
She's awesome sauceum.
She's malting like crazy, so had a super long grooming session beforehand, then saddled her up and brought her out to the cement round yard. Did a lap each way at a walk on the lunge first, since it's been a while since she'd been in there, then took her off the lunge. Let her get the beans out (off lunge photos) before bringing her on the lunge and working on the walk/whoa. Gave her a break, took the saddle off, then we worked on her bridle work both directions at a walk. Practiced whoa/turn etc via reins. Called it a day and brought her out the round yard - except a certain 15hh someone was moseying along, and a bit of wind came and swung the metal gate shut (no, didn't hurt her etc) on her back-end, smart filly didn't freak but curiously walked forward and nudged the gate as if to say "Ok, you can close now!"...
Silly filly. Gotta love her though! 


Pictures of course!




Working the beans out:


Free lunging: 



And the best saved for last - she's finally starting to look like a horse, instead of a baby!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cash loaded decently (3rd trailer ride ever, first in a side by side) and he is happily settled at the new boarding facility! Looking forward to trying out the arena in the morning 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

An agistee's dad came out and photographed my little filly today - for free!! I asked his daughter how much he charges, as I have his facebook photography page and loved his work, she said he could come out and take some photos. They look great!! (dont mind my ugly mug - just look at the filly who is also in a bit of a fugly growth spurt currently ).

Yes, I have permission to use these (he said I could have these photos at no cost). All credit given. 







I wasn't quite dressed for any photos today (was having a comfy day....trackies and gum boots - sucha good look!), but love this photo! Show's her sweet personality. This one was my favorite of the day


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The 2 of you look great!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love the photos! Aspen is gorgeous. And the attire is great - it's realistic. Nobody wears a dress and cowboy boots to the barn like you see in so many photos!


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas has been just moosing around since I don't do anything with him.










(the flies are awful right now.)


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

*Aspen's first time with a rider!*

So..... this happened today!!  She was amazing (my friend, who was my riding instructor, got on her - Aspen's first time with a rider!)

Spenny was so so calm, only took one side step as Jacinta was getting on her, but apart from that she stood calmly enjoying her TLC and even almost falling asleep at some stages - can't believe how quiet she was, it was almost as if she'd done it all before. 
Only did sitting today, and will do a few times, just getting her completely used to it all before her first ride.

Woohoo, well done Spenybum


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

No photos today, but Cinder just left for the trainers this afternoon, My trainer who just happens to be my neighbor walked over to get her, she was sweet as can be, Shes always been pastured with my older gelding Skipper, and hes currently losing his mind, hes a little heartbroken at the moment lol. Hopefully i'll get some pics tomorrow of her, he invited me over to watch his first steps with her, and to see how she reacts. She's had lots of groundwork done, and had the saddle n bridle on, just no ones actually been on her. 

I'm so excited to see her progress  
Btw love everyone's pictures, all these 3 year olds are looking awesome.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

This weekend the weather finally cleared up and gave us an amazing +23 fall day. I had a friend come out and we went on a long..trail ride. I ponyed Cantina along on her first outing at home. 

We did lots of up hills, a bit of trotting and a little canter. It was a great ride with awesome views


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Cantina is looking so grown up <3


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Cantina and Cinder could almost be twins lol. Cantina is looking all grown up, i watched my trainer work with cinder yesterday and i thought the same thing, almost brought a tear to my eye lol.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Went on a trail walk today with a friend and her gelding, out the back of our agistment property, and let the horses have some fun together. Here are some photos of Aspen and her gelding friend Rocky (OTTB) from today.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

More update picture of Rose 


 



She is just starting to lose the youngster look & beginning to look like a mature horse........ Wish she'd act that way:lol:


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cash is very lean & lanky right now, which makes him look younger than he did a few months back! Not liking the anti-progress, but hoping that means my petite boy is growing taller...

October


December


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are a few recent photos of my girl Aspen. She will be 3 years old on Decmeber 22nd.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aspen is so gorgeous! And shiny!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Aspen is so gorgeous! And shiny!



Thank you, she is my pride and joy.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't have much to update on Cantina. She's all fat and fuzzy for winter :lol:

i tried uploading so pictures but they wouldnt work.. I'll try again later.. lol :?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Our babies are going to be 4 yrs old in 2015!!!

Cash (3/31/11) is MUCH greener than I expected him to be at this point, but life got in the way of training. He's holding steady at 15hh, curious to see how he fills out in the next year.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas and I have moved to Kansas! (With Della too, of course. Life would not be complete without a bitter old mare to boss everyone around.) I finally got the courage to get on Midas, he's been ready for a while now but I wasn't. Very uneventful, which is always good! It just needs to warm up a little so I can put some more rides on him. I'd like to have him going well enough to do plenty of trail riding over the spring and summer. I measured him yesterday and he is 15h at the withers and 16hh at the hip. Going through another growth spurt! Now he just needs to even out again.

No update is complete without pictures though!








Leading a very difficult life modeling his/my christmas present.



















I need to try and get some pictures of him not looking like a filthy, wooly wildebeest.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

After our ride today down some snow covered trails She was looking at me like "are we done yet ?" :lol:


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas has had a number of rides on him, as well as been hauled out onto several trails. He is doing awesome! The first trail ride was a bit terrifying for the first 30 minutes or so, the trails are rather rough terrain with lots of somewhat precarious hills and he more or less took the approach of staggering down them like a heavily tranquilized moose. After that he's since learned to pay attention to where he's putting his feet and does much better. On most of our rides with other people/horses he behaves better than the broke and older ones do. He has a very slow walk and likes to use that everywhere, so our version of trail riding is with everyone else about a quarter mile ahead. 

However he'll cross over, go under or through anything you point him at and is generally just exceptional. Not super fun to go trail blazing on though with his height, I got lots of branches to the face. He is unphased by pretty much anything. We did have one mishap that was my fault, apparently I didn't have the girth tight enough (I don't know how I messed that up, I'm usually overly obsessive about that) on our last trail ride and at one point going downhill my entire saddle started sliding off. He didn't spook or panic or anything, even with the saddle going clear over his side and almost under him. Everything was calmly fixed and we were back on our way in no time.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Cinder will be 4 in may, and just when I thought she was done growing, she grew more in both the front and back end, I was hoping she would level out, pretty sure she will be bum high forever, maybe there's still hope lol. I came home today from taking my son to school, when I left the horses looked good, came home her blanket was half off and all torn and messed up. So I went and caught her and saved her, I'm pretty sure she was rather proud of her self. So while I had her out I re did her tail braid. Anyways here a few pics of the trouble maker.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Ugh stupid computer, dunno why those 2 pics are sideways, I dont have the time or patience to fix those right now. lol sorry guys


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Weeks of rain followed by 80°+ temps brought out the bugs, and Cash literally became a solid mass of hives on Tuesday, requiring a shot of Dex. So he will now be wearing his new fly armor, in addition to large quantities of fly spray, while we wait for his BugOff supplement to kick in. Bugs are out insanely early this year!


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Midas is fast approaching his 4th birthday (May 7th) and is doing great undersaddle! We went on a weekend long camping/trail trip and he did great. He's now loping undersaddle nicely as well and working on his leads. He's currently back to being ridden in the halter since his canines are coming in and he was being fussy with the bit. Unfortunately like an idiot I forgot my camera for the trail ride! But here's one kind of of us my friend took last weekend at the trip:







In the background lol.

I think he's gotten a bit taller, last measured he was 16hh but he might be 16.1hh now.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't see your pics, Pyrros 

Cash officially turned 4 on March 31. Still greener than I expected him to be by now, but that's life.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cynical25 said:


> I can't see your pics, Pyrros
> 
> Cash officially turned 4 on March 31. Still greener than I expected him to be by now, but that's life.


Cash is absolutely GORGEOUS!! I'm so jealous...


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I'm pretty smitten with him myself.


----------

